# Weekend trip to the mountains



## sansa17 (Aug 3, 2014)

Last weekend Jasper and I took our first vacation together to the mountains. We live in Switzerland and rented a chalet up in the canton of Valais. I had been there once before, but that was before I had Jasper in my life. Needless to say it was infinitely more fun with Jasper this time! He ran around the mountain sides like a maniac and despite chasing after a cat at one point (that he didn't catch thankfully), was surprisingly well behaved. In one picture you can see the same cat who came back to the chalet to sit outside the window. Here are some pictures I took of him.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

What a beautiful place, and equally beautiful dog.
I bet he had a blast in those wide open spaces.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Great shots of some wonderful country. Brave cat.

The mountains and valleys are where Vizslas truly come alive!

Jasper is one lucky dog.

RBD


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing them. It makes me miss Europe, we lived in Northern Italy for a while and Switzerland was our favorite for hiking and camping


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

It is irresponsible posts like this that really upsets me. Ok, I'm just really jealous.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

and I thought we had beautiful scenery in Lake District (UK)..stunning pics


----------

